# Leak: Hasselblad Mirrorless Medium Format



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2016)

http://photorumors.com/2016/06/21/the-new-hasselblad-x1d-medium-format-mirrorless-camera-leaked-online/

There she blows! A hump like a snowhill!

$8995 without lenses, which run in the $2500 neighborhood.

They very wisely didn't share any side views of this product with a back attached. : Unless there is no back and it really is that thin, which means the rumor of using existing Hass'y lenses turns out to be false.

- A


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 21, 2016)

Adaptor?


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> Adaptor?



Certainly possible. 

We'll find out. All will be made clear tomorrow, we're told.

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 21, 2016)

If this used a 50 MP CCD instead of CMOS, as early rumours suggested, it would give its niche more of an edge, but I doubt it will.

EOS M adapter works well. Can't see why it wouldn't scale up to DMF. I'd be more concerned about scaling up to DMF anyway when cameras such as the 5Ds and A7RII are in existence. Unless line one applies.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> If this used a 50 MP CCD instead of CMOS, as early rumours suggested, it would give its niche more of an edge, but I doubt it will.
> 
> EOS M adapter works well. Can't see why it wouldn't scale up to DMF. I'd be more concerned about scaling up to DMF anyway when cameras such as the 5Ds and A7RII are in existence. Unless line one applies.



It's not CCD according to this -- will use the modern 50 MP CMOS sensors in the latest gen medium format rigs.

Our (wonderful) CR Admins may have gotten their CMOS/CCD rumors criss-crossed from another part of the rumorsphere that was active at the same time:
http://photorumors.com/2016/06/21/update-on-the-rumored-m-mount-camera-with-ccd-sensor/

- A


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm interested, still need to see full specs. Also, Lens selection seems limited and slow. I don't see much f2.8 nor fast primes.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 21, 2016)

Other rumor sites have it using a Sony IMX161, which is indeed CMOS


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 21, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm interested, still need to see full specs. Also, Lens selection seems limited and slow. I don't see much f2.8 nor fast primes.



Don't forget for dof purposes and isolation characteristics there is a 'reverse' crop factor. In my experience it is more defined than the numbers would dictate too.

The 45mm becomes an equivalent 2.8 (ish) as far as subject isolation goes in 33x44 mode and the 90mm gives you the subject isolation better than an f2.5 on a 135 format camera.

They'll put out some amazing images for photographers that know what they want.


----------



## slclick (Jun 21, 2016)

1DX-XD1....looks like they did use a mirror. Oh my bad, it's X1D....lol


----------



## Perio (Jun 21, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm interested, still need to see full specs. Also, Lens selection seems limited and slow. I don't see much f2.8 nor fast primes.



Well, it looks like many people expect to have adapters and use Canon, Leica etc lenses (same as they do on a7 cameras).


----------



## aussielearner (Jun 21, 2016)

Just my ignorance, but wouldn't using adapters to use FF lenses from Canon/Leica etc, be like using EF-S lenses on FF? Wouldn't you get ridiculous vignetting using FF lenses on medium format?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 22, 2016)

aussielearner said:


> Just my ignorance, but wouldn't using adapters to use FF lenses from Canon/Leica etc, be like using EF-S lenses on FF? Wouldn't you get ridiculous vignetting using FF lenses on medium format?


Yes, lenses designed for full frame cameras (24x36mm) will have vignetting in medium format cameras.

However, Tilt-Shift lenses can cover a frame slightly larger than 24-36mm without vignetting.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 22, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested, still need to see full specs. Also, Lens selection seems limited and slow. I don't see much f2.8 nor fast primes.
> ...



Still want faster native lenses Scott. The hasselbald 100mm f2.2 does look attractive.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks pretty good to me.
A bit like an oversized Canon M camera.
Price sound reasonable for a Hassy too.

Like to know how much the 100mpx version is.


----------



## moreorless (Jun 22, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> aussielearner said:
> 
> 
> > Just my ignorance, but wouldn't using adapters to use FF lenses from Canon/Leica etc, be like using EF-S lenses on FF? Wouldn't you get ridiculous vignetting using FF lenses on medium format?
> ...



I seem to remember a specialist Russian body design specifically to take the Canon TSE lenses and a digital back and this season is as small as MF goes so it does seem likely.


----------



## moreorless (Jun 22, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> Looks pretty good to me.
> A bit like an oversized Canon M camera.
> Price sound reasonable for a Hassy too.
> 
> Like to know how much the 100mpx version is.



Its likely designed fr the 33x44mm sensor size so I doubt you'll see a version with a larger one although the smaller MF sensor could potentially get more resolution in the future.

I would say as well moving up to the lager sensor size would make less sense for a mirrorless system as well. The big advantage this camera has is that besides the Leica S all the other MF systems have flange distances designed for full 645 film formats even if they use 33x44mm sensors so the save/weight saving is a lot larger than it is compared to FF DSLR/Mirrrorless. Plus of course you would potentially be talking larger lenses for the larger format and potentially a larer flange distance a well even with mirrorless due to the light angles involved.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 22, 2016)

It's all about how good it will be in its reviews.
If they've create an absolutely fantastic camera they could have a winner.
There are plenty of customers with that type of money available in the world.
If it's not much better than a full frame it's dead in the water.
I suspect it will do well for them.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 23, 2016)

camera seems to come without shutter. so adapter will need a shitter as well. lenses without shutter are not compatible. 

other than that i like most of it, especially the 21st century build without mirror slapping. disappointment is the small sensor size. 44x33 does not make me buy, not enough of an advantage over 24x36. if its a Hassy i want it with a 60x60mm sensor. full stop.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 24, 2016)

^^ Do you have any info which suggests it has no fully electronic shutter mode?

H6D with the same sensor has an electronic shutter mode.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 25, 2016)

It's the first Hass I like the look of.
But I'll wait for the Fuji.


----------

